# KYOTO STREET



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

*好きやねん*

Castermaild is a GOD 


<3


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Maki-chan: Please post the Kyoto piscs .
You are cute though I have not said yet. 

Aoi Festival


> Aoi Matsuri dating back to the 7th century. It became very popular in the Middle Ages, as the festival to top all others.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aoi_Matsuri




















Aoi Festival in 1937, Kyoto




Gion Festival in 1937





Nanzenji temple




























Oohara sanzenin


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mr_Denmark: 
Hi. I always watch your pics


Kyoto enforces ad ban, building height changes


> Sunday, Sept. 2, 2007
> Kyoto enforces ad ban, building height changes
> KYOTO (Kyodo) The Kyoto city government on Saturday began enforcing a set of ordinances that lower building height limits and ban all rooftop and blinking advertisements to preserve the historic scenery of the ancient capital
> 
> ...


I do not know how Kyoto will become..._

http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20070902a3.html


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

*日本フォーラム*

I have some in japan forum


castermaild55 said:


> Maki-chan: Please post the Kyoto piscs .
> You are cute though I have not said yet.


Do you mean post my picture of kyoto?

They are in japan forum kay:!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508487

I dont have alot but here you go(taken from that thread)

My trip to Kyoto! 

Kyoto, a famous place which has a japanese traditional atmosphere from the past.

清水寺 Kiyomizu temple










Japanese trees are so round!










washing hands before getting in the temple is just nomal manner


















people are relaxing and eating cold sweets to make them cool down we can see this kind of small restaurant in only shrines or temples.









Each of the three water falls has their own specific wish; to be healthy, succeed in studying, grow a love relationship..which will you choose?









they all are candies! sushi sushi..









old style road which is made of stones.









芸者 geisha ,tourist can dress as geisha too!









such a healthy food set with a lot of vegitables!
this is a Kyoto style meal.









japanese sweets! my favorite!
inside of it there are sweet beans.




































京都駅 Kyoto station. we can see such a beautiful night view of Kyoto from the top of the station!









There are more in the link i posted


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

@ castermaild55 & Maki-chan 
very nice! your pics r eye-opening ones ! thanx for your toil


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kurama temple*









*tengu of Kurama*




























*Yamabushi at Kurama,Kyoto*


> Yamabushi (山伏, Yamabushi?) (Literally: "One who lies in the mountains") are Japanese mountain ascetics with a long tradition as endowed with supernatural powers and mighty warriors............


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yamabushi











Shimogamo (lower) shrine

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamo_Shrine



> the most important shrine for Japanese is Ise jingu in Mie
> However. they say Shimogamo shrine is a shade of shrine.
> This Shinto shrine has the influence power all over Japan.
> They are the secret organization that konws and uses Kabbalah and yin and yang in ceremony....
> This Shinto shrine executes all the ceremonies related to imperial household.
















































































































*Kamigamo upper shrine*






































*Kyoto National uinversity dorm*

$3/month .there are 100 students in this dorm
I dont know why they are proud of this dorm.










student's meeting hall 
they like craps though The university wants to demolish it.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

> Gozan no Okuribi (五山送り火), more commonly known as Daimonji (大文字), is one of the iconic festivals of Kyoto, Japan. It is the culmination of the O-Bon festival on August 16th, in which five giant bonfires are lit on mountains surrounding the city. It signifies the moment when the spirits of deceased family members, who are said to visit this world during O-Bon, are believed to be returning to the spirit world—thus the name Okuribi (送り火) (roughly, "send-off fire").


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gozan_no_Okuribi


















































































































post office


















































































http://kyoto-albumwalking.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://kyoto-albumwalking.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kyoto station















































*Fox Wedding*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

:bow:

:master:

btw(これは真樹-ちゃんです)-name change


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://kyoto-albumwalking.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

this is the best city thread i suppose. now i know where i would like to go text summer. I didn't say Kyoto is so fabulous!! great work.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> this is the best city thread i suppose. now i know where i would like to go text summer. I didn't say Kyoto is so fabulous!! great work.


Kyoto streets are so narrow.
you must walk and walk in Kyoto
The bicycle is the best way for sightseeing in Kyoto


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Japanese sake brewery 


> Gekkeikan has been making and selling sake ever since our foundation in 1637 in Fushimi, a district of Japan's former capital of Kyoto.


http://www.gekkeikan.co.jp/english/index.html














































*Teradaya*
http://www001.upp.so-net.ne.jp/kterada/index.html
Ryoma sakamoto
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakamoto_Ryoma


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

Details, details and more details...it´s an artistic and cultural orgy… really a nice city!!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

castermaild55 said:


> Kyoto streets are so narrow.
> you must walk and walk in Kyoto
> The bicycle is the best way for sightseeing in Kyoto


give me more of those narow streetsD: i love it!!


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

Details, details and more details...it´s an artistic and cultural orgy… really a nice city!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics, castermaild55! Are they a combination of your own, or are they all from the internet? Don't forget to mention in every new entry where those photos came from. Thank you.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i like Kyoto, really beautiful city


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Fantastic photos Castermaild!!!



castermaild55 said:


> villege of *Ohara*


Where is exactly? I found only one Ohara city in Chiba hno: 
ありがとう！


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kyoto is great! Very nice pics :cheers: thanks kay:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys , thanks

kyoto traditional house(machiya)





kyoto ryokan(inn)


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*ine,Kyoto*







































































































































http://bbs.enjoykorea.jp/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamoda/tags/伊根/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ama no hashidate, kyoto*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamoda/tags/伊根/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*kyoto city panorama*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*street lantern*












































































































http://kyotoalubm-turedure.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice photos! the houses look and the streets look exactly like the ones in anime cartoons such as Sailor Moon :yes:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tōfuku-ji


> Tōfuku-ji (東福寺, Tōfuku-ji?) is a Buddhist temple in Higashiyama-ku in Kyoto city, led by head abbot Keido Fukushima.
> 
> The Tōfuku-ji temple was established in 1236 AD by the Chancellor Kujō Michiie, who designated the founding priest as Enni (円爾, Enni?) (1201–1280) in 1243 AD.
> It is a part of the Rinzai school, one of the two major Japanese Zen sects.
> ...


Tsūten-kyō bridge
*This street is always crowded. *













































*Celtic Woman* at Tofukuji





*Byōdō-in*


> This temple was originally built in 998 in the Heian period as a rural villa of Fujiwara no Michinaga, one of the most
> powerful members of the Fujiwara clan. This villa was changed to a Buddhist temple by Fujiwara no Yorimichi in 1052.
> The most famous building in the temple is the Phoenix Hall (鳳凰堂 hōō-dō) or the Amida Hall, constructed in 1053.........


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byōdō-in

*Celtic Woman* at Byōdō-in


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

京都 很不错 ！汉字很多！很喜欢这个城市！有古典的东方美！


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome Kyoto! Had many a riot here! :shifty: :lol::lol: :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed ^^


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I really miss Kyoto, so this thread _desperately_ needs new pics!!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Lake Biwa*

it is located in shiga prefecture
however,I think it is related to Kyoto. 
kyoto and lake Biwa were conected by canals
this sushi was a special product of Shiga to offer the Emperor

Old Japanese life style was like that
there was a pond like that in most japanese famer's house


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

I just love Japan!
and those who say that the Japanese don't have "sense for smart styling" are just a-holes IMO


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Castermaild asked me to put my kyoto pics here so here you go 









































































*Maiko*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice pics seems to have a more traditional feeling to it.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

the city is very tranditioal with perfect details, i like it~~ the block style a diverse of artistic and cultural


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

The traditional architecture in Kyoto is very beautiful and nice! although I think the Kyoto Tower is a huge mistake.
Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos of Kyoto.

And greetings to Kyotoans from a sister city of theirs.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

kitty, thank you
I want to go to Kamo river again.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, fantastic tour of Kyoto through these amazing photos..


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Geisha street, Gion Hanamachi*










Arashiyama


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Excellent photos. I want to visit Kyoto more than I want to visit Tokyo!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kyoto Gets 110 Michelin Stars*

http://intransit.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/14/kyoto-gets-110-michelin-stars/

In the 2010 guide, Michelin awards its highest rating of three stars to a total of seven restaurants in Kyoto and Osaka. It has also rated Japanese traditional hotels in both cities, using a scale of zero to five.

Some renowned restauranteurs in Kyoto have refused to be listed, however, arguing that the food culture of Japan's ancient capital cannot be measured on a simple yardstick of "global standards."

http://mainichi.jp/life/weekly/news/20091026wek00m040016000c.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those videos above are really amazing


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Machiya - Traditional Japanese Townhouses*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*KYOTO - CRUISE*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice, interesting videos in above posts


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

source

http://jutanclan.blogspot.com/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*夜桜　2010 Cherry blossoms at night*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

funny videos in Kyoto






Kiyomizu temple






Heian shrine






Kurama






Kamigamo shrine







Spring Walk in Takaraga-Ike Park, Kyoto








http://www.youtube.com/user/HANAFUBUKI


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, awesomeness...


>


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

autumn colors momiji leaves in Kyoto Japan


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice videos..


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

more nice videos from Kyoto....kay:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

木嶋坐天照御魂神社/蚕ノ社 by S3-man, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

先斗町 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


IMG_0993h4 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


虎屋02 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


虎屋03 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


虎屋04 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


虎屋05 by æœ‰æœºèŠ‹å¤´, on Flickr


IMG_1211h2 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


IMG_1162h2 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


IMG_0688h by 有机芋头, on Flickr


IMG_1051h3 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


日本地铁 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


化缘僧人 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

白川巽桥 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


锦天满宫 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


夜晚的八坂神社 by 有机芋头, on Flickr



IMG_0700h2 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


夜晚的三年坡 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


八坂塔 by æœ‰æœºèŠ‹å¤´, on Flickr


夕阳余晖中的清水寺 by 有机芋头, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Miyama, Kyoto*









http://media.lonelyplanet.com/lpi/25666/25666-112/681x454.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ohara, kyoto*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/little-wings/72910126/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/japan_japon/6171055122/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/japan_japon/6171049238/


Sanzen-in Temple by Giovanni88Ant, on Flickr


special place in the garden by M. TANIGUCHI, on Flickr


20110928 Kyoto-Ohara 9 (Red gate) by BONGURI, on Flickr


shinryoku no shita by ponkan., on Flickr


Countryside ---田舎--- by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr


Câlin by Petit Page, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetshell/4114524368/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aloalosabine/6582063325/


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Japan is the best at urban planning. They have a developed car industry but build walkable cities that aren't reliant on cars. Awesome!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nijo-castle, kyoto*
Tokugawa declared beginning and the end of the Edo Shogunate at this castle. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nijō_Castle









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1336983520.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1336983830.jpg

Kyoto Imperial palace









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1336984636.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates...kay:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Photo walking to the shrine with the fish eye lens by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr


The Senbon Torii ---The mysterious pathway--- by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

31955620


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/003/912/20/N000/000/000/130251866628416422848_IMG_0191.JPG


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely cherry blossoms....thanks castermail. :cheer:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Crescent Moon*









http://www.venatavva.com/free-photo/_src/sc423/IMG_6776.jpg









http://kyoto-tabiya.com/wp-content/uploads/DSCF7550.jpg









http://kyoto-tabiya.com/wp-content/uploads/DSCF7489.jpg









http://kyoto-tabiya.com/wp-content/uploads/P4079942.jpg









http://studio-its.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/DSC_5178-2.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3344/3437070341_d2bf225b06_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6099/6326621664_5225ce860a_b.jpg









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1350/3353691964_63c520b868_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5166/5361506942_b2d07201de_b.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/keikeijp/imgs/f/9/f99cc54d.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7136/7454051612_a01a83d457_b.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's so beautiful. All is perfect.

Great pics for a amazing city.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

beautiful very beautiful culture !


----------



## power_shile (Aug 11, 2011)

hermoso!!


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Japanese cultural capital, a very nice beautiful city! In a way similar to how Yogyakarta represent uninvaded traditional Indonesian culture.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Onigiri ( rice ball) vender


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Arashiyama*









http://www.kabegamikan.com/img/na6/w/95548a.jpg









http://file.qookaku3.blog.shinobi.jp/IMG_9198.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/mick0106/imgs/7/8/786d221a.jpg









http://file.qookaku3.blog.shinobi.jp/IMG_9941.jpg










http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/aroma_master/imgs/0/3/0358b7e9.jpg?554700cb









http://scivi.air-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/2011/12/06/kitano32.jpg









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/3e/c6/c867dc68180647ec75569529168fba27.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Very atmospheric city. Thanks for the pics










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4315341/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ponto-cho*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3468/3211828913_85837077b9_b.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2494/4129900226_ede48fe0e2_o.jpg


----------

